# Update 10b8



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I recently recieved this (10B8) update not sure if its new or if it has already been pushed out before.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

klwillis said:


> I recently recieved this (10B8) update not sure if its new or if it has already been pushed out before.


klwillis, Welcome to the forum. 

Double check the version number. There is "rumored" to be an upgrade on the near horizon, but have had no confirmation as to the exact date. What date is listed for the upgrade? Past upgrades have been known to have been first reported from your region though.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> klwillis, Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Double check the version number. There is "rumored" to be an upgrade on the near horizon, but have had no confirmation as to the exact date. What date is listed for the upgrade? Past upgrades have been known to have been first reported from your region though.


Donnie,

My R15 no longer responded to the remote and I do have new batteries so I rebooted and used 0-2-4-6-8 code to reinstall the software.
When it completed it said the version was 0X10B8 and the previous was 10AF.
Whats strange is that the Date is the same date for 0X10AF 3/15/2006 1:02am.
Another reason I am note sure this is an actual update or some sort of patch installed when I rebooted the R15 and used 0-2-4-6-8.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm still at 10AF in Seattle.

Carl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

klwillis said:


> Donnie,
> 
> My R15 no longer responded to the remote and I do have new batteries so I rebooted and used 0-2-4-6-8 code to reinstall the software.
> When it completed it said the version was 0X10B8 and the previous was 10AF.
> ...


Thanks for the "re-check". I have no explanation at this point though,.......... but we are checking.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to temporarily close the thread until we get this all straighted out.


----------

